# "New" Super Blackhawk...........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I saw a Super Blackhawk in the used gun case Friday. The tag covered its vital parts. When I asked to see the gun, I saw immediately it was indeed a three-screw. It was a pre-warning, unmodified Super Blackhawk. There was some holster wear on the front of the cylinder, muzzl and (aluminum) ejector housing. Hadn't been fired nor cleaned for awhile, some lead deposits around the barrel stub had white oxidation. The action was good, a coil or two had been cut from the trigger spring. And the gun sported a pair of awful looking imitation mother of pearl grips. Asking price? Three hundred dollars.

When I got the gun home, I immediately dug out a pair of old factory grips from my parts box and put them on the gun, after removing those pearl things. Also noted that the barrel was the studded type for the ejector housing. Serial number was in the 88xxx range, maybe a forty year old gun.

The gun shot beautifully with its crisp trigger, though I did not care for the weak return spring. The base pin jumped its latch twice in the firing of one hundred twenty five rounds. This was promptly remedied when I got home by replacing the base pin latch screw.

So, another Blackhawk joins the flock.

Bob Wright


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Good for you Bob. Nothing like adding to the collection. After next outing at the range give us a report and a picture of it. Good luckwith it.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations.

I'm impressed that you could so easily figure out what was wrong, and correct it. 

You must be mighty handy to have around.

WM


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

Good grab! Did a very similar thing myself this past weekend. Had been looking at a 50th Ann. .357 for a project gun and spotted a 3-screw in the case kinda hidden becasue of it's angle. Asked to see it, looked it over and put it back. It was an unconverted 4 5/8" .357, a 1969 gun I believe. Anywasy, I thought it over asked a few question sin a forum and called them up the next day to have it set aside for me. I'll be there Saturday with the money. The price - a whole $295. My first OM. :smt023


----------

